# Striper slaughter



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

From the time the sun came up this a.m. Untill it set, the stripers were being pulled over the rails of hundreds of boats in the ocean. Just north of cape charles light the fish were the largest and so were the schools of bait. The bite was all over the place from Cape Charles down o the Ramada. Several citation fish were weighed in and Im sure there were a few released.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Cape Charles ? as in Cape Charles of the EASTERN SHORE ?


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Cape Henry is what he is trying to say. I wish I was there. Cant' seem to get there until after Christmas. Can someone coral those fish for about 2 1/2 weeks? Or at least put a tracking device on 'em.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea, I was out there near the highrise, I got my scratch.....44.5" release


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I Know I Was Just Letting Him Clarify- Today They Slayed Em Off Cape Henry, Yesterday There Were Big Big Fish At Cape Charles Too


----------



## kastinkenny (Aug 17, 2005)

*carnage off of cape charles*

I was out there also, slightly northeast from the Smith Island lighthouse (Cape Charles), pulled 4 around 36-39 inches. Took home a bluefish about the same size. They are liking green and chartreuse baits.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Are you all deep trolling or tossing B/A's and spoons ?


----------



## kastinkenny (Aug 17, 2005)

*cape charles stipers*

We were trolling 4 lines, 2 had wires with stretches, the other 2 had daisy chains w/teasers (not sure about the name) with shads and real heavy sinker. Birds were going insane when we hooked up, lots of boats and tons of fish being caught.


----------

